

Efficient Bug Fixing & Reviewing process with Github - spolu
https://gist.github.com/3302228

======
francois2
Mine: <http://gist.io/3302301>

I don't like the github merge button so I don't use it.

Also I always rebase on master, and squash/edit some commits before merging on
master.

~~~
spolu
Yep rebasing is a good idea, but it's a little complicated I find for being
part of an "ubiquitous" process within a team

